# Geckos



## zack13 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have done lots of searching but haven't been able to find much out about these geckos:Northern Dtella, Golden Spiny Tailed, and Jewelled Gecko.

Are these kept much in captivity? Also if anyone knew a rough price for them and wanted to tell me I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jamisgec (Apr 29, 2011)

I havent ever heard of anyone with northen dtella. They are a class 1 They must be a rarer gecko. The dubious and vareigated are commonly kept though. I have heard of a few people with jewelled geckos but not many. I wouldnt have a clue on prices but would expect the jewelled to be on the more expensive side. 

On the other hand golden spiny tails are commonly kept they usually go for around the $100-$150 mark.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 29, 2011)

When you say Northern Dtella which species do you mean?


----------



## kupper (Apr 29, 2011)

S.Elderi are not readily available and when they are you are looking @$3000 each


----------



## zack13 (Apr 29, 2011)

Geckoman I mean G. Australis.
Wow 3000 that isnt cheap.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I haven't seen them around much at all, G.variegata and G.dubia are around though, you can usually get them for around $40-$60 each, I see Variegateds around for $20 each a lot but they are all wild caught and from dodgy sources (people that only advertise on free sites like Petlink).
I keep and breed Variegateds (I wont have any for sale until spring) and they are an underrated species imo, although they aren't brightly coloured they are aggressive hunters that will eat one crickets then attack 2 more before swallowing the first, they also like to chirp at each other constantly on warm night much like AHG's but not as loud.
I also keep and breed Golden-tailed geckos and I must say they are a really cool species, a stunning looking gecko thats not shy and will happily bask under flouro lights during the day, no hides needed.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like the look of the northern dtella in Stephan Swanson's field guide. It is like pure white looks amazing. The Variegateds I don't mind to much. I mostly like all geckos that have what I consider to be a normal tail. I don't like the looks of really fat or tiny tails. So you enjoy the golden tailed geckos, are they hard to keep I really think I might get some.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 30, 2011)

My Variegated's can also look almost white at times but still show a faint pattern, they change colour from night to day and the pic in the field guide you mentioned is more indicative of their day colours.
The Northern's also change colour and aren't always "pure white" like the one shown in that book

This is one of mine showing the variation in colour and pattern from one hour to the next










Cheers,
Josh


----------



## zack13 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh wow thats pretty cool didn't know that. You have any pictures of your golden-tailed ones?


----------



## benjamind2010 (May 4, 2011)

Very pretty Josh, I like that whitish colour, looks almost pearlish.

Josh, do these Variegateds eat mealworms and other bugs aside from crickets?

I just say a pic of a Golden-tailed gecko, and I must say they are just gorgeous. I'll bet they have personality, I've held various geckos before in my hand and most of them really get an attitude about it and either nip at your fingers or try to jump off your palm.

Are yours tame?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 7, 2011)

I have G.australis. I got them free so not sure the price, they are really easy to keep as long as you make sure there cage has no cracks for them to escape and you are careful not to let them out when opening the door.  Mine are by the way not at all tame, they once escaped took 3 months to catch them back, but they survived that long and I found them eventually.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 7, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> Very pretty Josh, I like that whitish colour, looks almost pearlish.
> 
> Josh, do these Variegateds eat mealworms and other bugs aside from crickets?
> 
> ...


 Yes they will eat a range of food items, no they are not tame


----------

